# Want to make your Pocket PC Today screen look exactly like iPhone? READ THIS!



## Menneisyys (Jan 11, 2007)

*Guys and gals, I see this is by far the most frequently read thread. This is why I ask you here to click http://www.petitiononline.com/xdadevs/petition.html and sign the petition. *

Here follows the original article:

_XDA-Developers_ (the most active Pocket PC _Phone Edition_ forum) forum member _hanmin_ has just made available a way to skin your Pocket PC to, Today screen-wise, look exactly like an Apple _iPhone_.

You may also want to read the subsequent posts in the thread (starting with the 8th page; I especially recommend this).

Note that you MUST have a forum account in there to be able to access the attached files! Registering is very easy - just click this link and create a forum account.

Go get it as soon as possible (before Apple chimes in) 

*Admin Edit: *screenshot removed


----------



## decknologist (Jan 11, 2007)

With Wisbar Advanced 2 you could also skin it out with OS X.

edit:
I have removed image due to the following post:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1100271&highlight=apple#post1100271


----------



## 1oddmanout (Jan 12, 2007)

wonderful-but just how does one install and activate these files?  i've downloaded them, extracted them but haven't a clue how to continue and make them work on my PPC6700.
Way cool idea, though!


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 12, 2007)

1oddmanout said:


> wonderful-but just how does one install and activate these files?  i've downloaded them, extracted them but haven't a clue how to continue and make them work on my PPC6700.
> Way cool idea, though!

Click to collapse



follow the links in the article


----------



## decknologist (Jan 12, 2007)

*A quick guide to cLaunch*

I have moved this guide to using Claunch to it's own thread within the Wizard Upgrading Forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=289872


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 12, 2007)

Excellent tutorial, I post a link to it from my PPCMag blog.


----------



## DucSloerie (Jan 12, 2007)

*iPhone Ringtone MP3*

And here is the MP3 Ringtone for the iPhone


----------



## decknologist (Jan 12, 2007)

*Clown Fish Theme*

The clown fish theme used on the iPhone demos may be found and downloaded here:

Removed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1100271&highlight=apple#post1100271


Sorry - I have removed this link. The theme is readily available on the web.


----------



## decknologist (Jan 12, 2007)

*Like this . . . . .*

Removed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1100271&highlight=apple#post1100271


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2007)

*lucibuz*

I can't download the iPhone zip file....any help???




Menneisyys said:


> _XDA-Developers_ (the most active Pocket PC _Phone Edition_ forum) forum member _hanmin_ has just made available a way to skin your Pocket PC to, Today screen-wise, look exactly like an Apple _iPhone_.
> 
> 
> You may also want to read the subsequent posts in the thread (starting with the 8th page; I especially recommend this).
> ...

Click to collapse



Admin edit: screenshot removed


----------



## cpegado (Jan 13, 2007)

*iPhone skins*

This is probably a very dumb question, but how do you install claunch skins after you unzip them? After unzipping iPhone for example, there are 12 bitmap icons; iPhoneAlarm has a folder with some more bitmap icons, and a .skn file?! How does one proceed from there? I tried to drag these files to my pocketpc (under ActiveSync) but that did not worK?!

Also in a similar context, can I install theme files (.tsk) in the MY DOCUMENTS folder in the SD card? and not in RAM? I just did this, but when I look at my x50v under Settings>Today I only see what came with the axim (Dell Default, Guava Bubbles and Windows Default)! I cannot see my other .tsk files that are in My Documents BUT in the SD card! Did I do something wrong? Isn't it better to have the .tsk files not in RAM to save space? and is there anything that would automatically rotate through the .tsk files, like a screensaver?

Thanks for any advice/suggestions,

CP


----------



## philgilder (Jan 13, 2007)

*phoneAlarm*

got this very nice skin, love it.

but, how do you hide the taskbar/system tray type thing?

and also, i have phonealarm with the skin installed, but the carbon fibre thing doesnt work. any ideas?

thanks


----------



## dukeV (Jan 13, 2007)

philgilder said:


> got this very nice skin, love it.
> 
> but, how do you hide the taskbar/system tray type thing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete (I think this is right) the init.ink from StartUp in the Windows folder.

I also have the problem with the PhoneAlarm background.


----------



## hanmin (Jan 13, 2007)

Am I the only one that is able to get the phoneAlarm work with the carbon fiber background?! 

This guy is having the same problem, but he solved it in a .. weird way. Others are having problems too. Let me know if you've found a solution.


----------



## rlith (Jan 13, 2007)

My current iphone skin, only about 50% done (XV6700) Using Wisbar Advance and Desktop


Software Attached
SMS Screen:
                Picture Dialer from Treo attached to Palm Threaded SMS
MAPS: 
         Microsoft Streets Pocket Edition
Weather:
            SBSH Pocket Weather, taking up whole screen with Time fade at the top

Stocks: Opera opening to NASDAQ

Camera: 
          Built in camera software

Calc:
       Skinned black stock calc

iPod: pPod

I'm going to redo and upload the Calendar and Clock icons so they can be used for %Date% and clock face within the clock icon, and that leads to a plain screen with just the clock bar... As I get to see more of the iphone gui, I can make changes as needed

Main Screen
*Admin edit:* screenshot removed.

SMS Screen
*Admin edit:* screenshot removed.


----------



## defluo_animus (Jan 13, 2007)

im curious about your sms screen could you go into a bit more detail on how you acheived it please?


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 13, 2007)

*iPhone without the Phone Alarm Plugin*

I made my iPhone screen without the Phone Alarm plugin, since it looked to be a duplication of icons already on the screen.

However, I did change one thing -- instead of 32x32 icons, I resized them to 48x48 in order to take up more of the screen's real estate.

Then, to complete the skinning, I added Wisbar's Windows Vista Portable Edition Skin from the Lakeridge forums.

This is what I ended up with:

*Admin edit:* screenshot removed.


----------



## meschle (Jan 13, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> I made my iPhone screen without the Phone Alarm plugin, since it looked to be a duplication of icons already on the screen.
> 
> However, I did change one thing -- instead of 32x32 icons, I resized them to 48x48 in order to take up more of the screen's real estate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got big thumbs?


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 13, 2007)

meschle said:


> You got big thumbs?

Click to collapse



Yeah -- sometimes!!


----------



## fadrianoc (Jan 13, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> admin edit: screenshot removed

Click to collapse



Two questions:
1) i've installed cLaunch, icons and iphone.skn
All runs ok except iphone.skn that even if i select it through cLaunch it isn't shown in the background skin, why ?
I've to change the extension or what ?
2) the 4 icons on the bottom side are only pics without shortcuts to the programs, isn't it ? othrwise how to make them runnable ?
Thanks


----------



## cpegado (Jan 13, 2007)

How did you install the skins and icons? and where do you install them to?
I have installed claunch, but I cannot SEE any skins? I am a bit lost! HELP.
CP


----------



## meschle (Jan 13, 2007)

*Legal issues*

*Guys please refrain from posting material that Apple may view as copyrighted.*

see here http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5943.html


----------



## leepriestenator (Jan 13, 2007)

cpegado said:


> How did you install the skins and icons? and where do you install them to?
> I have installed claunch, but I cannot SEE any skins? I am a bit lost! HELP.
> CP

Click to collapse



There isn' any skin for cLaunch.

You have to create your own shortcuts and tehn assign images to them.

Do the following

1) Go into cLaunch options
2) Create whatever program shotcuts you want under the MAIN TAB
3) Assign the respective icons from the 'you know what.zip' Icons attached somewhere here to the program shotcuts you have created.
4) Under Settings found in the MAIN tab type in the following
Icon Size: 32
Icon Name Width: 46
Icon Name Height: 12
Icon Margins H6 V10
Windows Margins L5 R1 T6 B1

The above settings work for me because I use the Vista Aero Black Theme for WisBar. If you use the standard bar, you might want to reduce the TOP Margin.


----------



## iatepee (Jan 13, 2007)

*able to pst step by step instructions*

rlith, I particularly like your use of the transparent top bar and your effort to automatically update the clock icon etc. I was wondering if you'd be willking to give some step by step instructions on how you did it, preferably without using the obvious apple icons like the ipod one etc or any references to iphone, apple.... we could just call it a UI improvement for the ppc. It will be much more likely to stay up...can you also post the used skin for the phonealarm or PM me. 

I would like instructions because I too have the 6700 and would like to folllow your process to the T. Thanks.



rlith said:


> My current iphone skin, only about 50% done (XV6700) Using Wisbar Advance and Desktop
> 
> 
> Software Attached
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## heneral (Jan 14, 2007)

im already registered but still cant find the dowload link... help! thanks!


----------



## pritsey (Jan 14, 2007)

What are people using as the link for settings?  I can't link to the settings folder in start menu - sure I'm  not soing something right?


----------



## story (Jan 14, 2007)

What was the file name for the original removed files?


----------



## jambaj0e (Jan 14, 2007)

It's awful that we can't share the iPhone skin anymore. Good thing I got mine already. What do you think?


----------



## dlewis1340 (Jan 14, 2007)

Jamba - Please share !!!

[email protected]


----------



## taguapire (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Are cLaunch and PhoneAlarm a memory hog????

Regards,

Taguapire.


----------



## djmac20 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Who's got the balls to post a mirror?*

If nobody has the balls to post a new link for the theme, can someone please send me a private message?

or hit a comment at http://selectroclash.com


----------



## gameboy213 (Jan 14, 2007)

jambaj0e.... hit me with it too if you can.... thanks a ton!


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 14, 2007)

taguapire said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are cLaunch and PhoneAlarm a memory hog????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both programs together for this thread's mock-up purpose uses 0.39MB Program Memory.  So -- NO -- I don't consider that to be much of a footprint at all.
However -- as with anything else -- YMMV.


----------



## diskopo (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone who grabbed the theme mind PMing me the files? Thanks!


----------



## philgilder (Jan 14, 2007)

*Screensaver*

thanks for the theme, got it all working now 

(fixed the carbon thing by making a background and setting that as it)

i also made this screensaver using spb time, i like it  

the numbers look better on screen and theres also no noise around the 'touch here to unlock' thing...


----------



## cuboosh (Jan 14, 2007)

can someone just post the clown fish theme? i wanna use that background!


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 14, 2007)

jacob-mda said:


> can someone just post the clown fish theme? i wanna use that background!

Click to collapse



Since that one is publicly available on the Internet, I'll post that link for you:

http://www.pocketpcthemes.com/preview.asp?ID=56642

Enjoy!!


----------



## fadrianoc (Jan 14, 2007)

decknologist said:


> cLaunch is a fantastic piece of freeware.
> For example you can import everything from \windows\start menu\programs\. This will save time over adding each item individually.

Click to collapse



I've some problem adding:
clock program, today program and the same cLaunch program to cLaunch,
i've imported all everything, as said, but cannot find the link to those programs.
Any help ?
thanks


----------



## Mythozz (Jan 14, 2007)

jambaj0e said:


> It's awful that we can't share the iPhone skin anymore. Good thing I got meine already. What do you think?

Click to collapse



jambaj0e which program is the one with the huge digital clock on your today screen? Thanx


----------



## polardesign (Jan 14, 2007)

*Iphone Skin*

I have a MIO A701,
I can get Claucher working but I am trying to find the IPHONE icons...Can someone email me with a location to download the icons 
Cheers

Dicky

[email protected]


----------



## cedricgodart (Jan 14, 2007)

*Bittorrent ?*

Or could someone create a Bittorrented-FAQ with links that we could spread around the world ? ;-)

If someone could share by email ? I'm trying to write an article for a Belgian website about the iPhone skin but unable to find clear documentation about it....  [email protected] 

Thanks ;-) !


----------



## Skettalee (Jan 14, 2007)

Im trying to get this for my HTC Wizard. Anyone have the file willing to send it to me at [email protected] and then I can even host it from www.337studios.com.

I dont care about no stinking letter. I like confrontation!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2007)

If anyone is actually emailing this to people, I'd appreciate a copy. Please PM me. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## dasim (Jan 14, 2007)

Would someone be so kind as to pm me the files? I'd love to try this on my artemis  been all over the net, can't find it on p2p either...

I am amazed how apple can have such a strong reaction just because we're trying to reproduce their skin! Do they really believe they can stop it?lol 
Are they afraid people realize the iphone is just an average phone with a cool ui?  thought that was obvious by now...


----------



## spangelsaregreat (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it just me, or have Pocket PCs not already had this look before?

Personally I prefer to have useful info on my Today Screen like weather, a months appointments. I make use of small icons for my most used apps. The iPhone appears to waste a lot of that space with big icons.

It also doesn't really provide anything a good Pocket PC phone does not already have. Yes it is nice looking, so one advantage it will force companies like HTC to start designing some nice looking phones.

I am sure the i-Phone will sell well initially, and it will boost the WHOLE smartphone business area (look all the companies making MP3 Players now).

I certainly don't think it will mean the end of Windows Mobile.

Windows and Apple have co-existed for years, I don't see the phone market being much different.

Regards


----------



## JayC3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi, Can the iPhone today screen work with the treo 750v? Thanks.


----------



## vedeka (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi, excuse my english i'm french...
How can i disable the wifi icon on the bottom right of my today screen.
How can i mappe a Clauncher button to lock my telephone.
Thanks


----------



## bhailey (Jan 14, 2007)

I would also like it emailed to me also.


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 14, 2007)

After the mess with Palm over posting the PhotoDialer .cab and with Apple over the iPhone mock-up screen, I can say with certainty that I will NEVER now buy or own a Palm or Apple device.

Personally, I think all of the "threatened legal action" is a bunch of [email protected]!!  This IS a developers' forum.  What do people think developers DO, anyway?? I wasn't aware of any law that says you can't take a piece of software and tear into it and mod it to fit your own needs for FREE!!!

So -- what's next??  Are the other software manufacturers going to start telling us that we can't hack and tweak our devices to get the most out of them with the tools that are available not only on THIS site, but on others, as well??  If they're smart, they'll actually READ what kind of mods are being made to the phones' OS and registry and incorporate those changes into upcoming releases of their own.

This site doesn't allow links to be posted to warez and the admins and mods are quick to remove those links when found.

To Palm and Apple both (and any other devoping "giant" out there). . .

LEAVE THESE FORUMS ALONE!!  We're just "the little folks" trying to make the most out of the devices we have that YOU WOULDN'T cater to!!

Sorry for the rant . . . I'm now down off my soapbox.


----------



## philgilder (Jan 14, 2007)

you cant just take a piece of software and change it a bit and call it your own. (unless its open source)

its like plagerism in english, but thats what developers do, take the best bits of good software and add them together.

the worst thing about the iphone is there is no way of installing custom apps, unlike wm where there are literally thousands of programs


----------



## Brese (Jan 14, 2007)

*In Search Of*

the files to pull this off and agravate friends who use Apple and think it is the best thing since sliced bread. 

Please e-mail files to [email protected] or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## baef (Jan 14, 2007)

can someone email them to me as well?  [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## yoojie (Jan 14, 2007)

Please email them to me as well?

[email protected]

THANKS!!!


----------



## schen08 (Jan 14, 2007)

Could someone please PM me the files or a working link.  Thanks.


----------



## dannygee (Jan 14, 2007)

can someone also please email this to [email protected]
greatly appreciate it. 
thanks


----------



## bugmenot (Jan 14, 2007)

philgilder said:


> you cant just take a piece of software and change it a bit and call it your own. (unless its open source)
> 
> its like plagerism in english, but thats what developers do, take the best bits of good software and add them together.
> 
> the worst thing about the iphone is there is no way of installing custom apps, unlike wm where there are literally thousands of programs

Click to collapse



....meaning, of course, that iPhone users couldn't actually edit/change the iPhone inteface to look different like the XDA-devs did in what..2 days?  Isn't that ironic?

Hey, someone with some balls use this account (bugmenot) to post a link to the new file location.  After all, Apple can't sue xda-devs for posting a *LINK* can they?  God.  The arrogance of that company.  Unbelievable.  I'll go 'cut up' a screenshot from the Apple site myself to make a theme if I have to.  Unbelievable.


----------



## jonclifton (Jan 14, 2007)

*iphone files*

I would also like the files if someone could email them to me.

[email protected]


----------



## Reighvin (Jan 14, 2007)

If anybody can send the files to me too, it would be greatly appreciated.  [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## bugmenot (Jan 14, 2007)

This page should get you one step closer to finding what you need for a while:
http://www.google.com/search?q=iphone+"pocket+pc"+phonealarm&hl=en&lr=&start=10&sa=N


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 14, 2007)

bugmenot said:


> ....meaning, of course, that iPhone users couldn't actually edit/change the iPhone inteface to look different like the XDA-devs did in what..2 days?  Isn't that ironic?
> 
> Hey, someone with some balls use this account (bugmenot) to post a link to the new file location.  After all, Apple can't sue xda-devs for posting a *LINK* can they?  God.  The arrogance of that company.  Unbelievable.  I'll go 'cut up' a screenshot from the Apple site myself to make a theme if I have to.  Unbelievable.

Click to collapse



The only files that "belonged to" Apple were the icon files.  All the other files are/were open source -- readily available on the internet . . . either for FREEE (cLaunch, the allblack.tsk file and the custom Phone Alarm skin) or as trialware/to purchase (Phone Alarm).  Anyone with any skinning skills at all could replicate Apple's icons.  Oh, wait -- couldn't someone skin some icons and make some subtle enough changes to them that Apple COULDN'T say there's been an infringement??  I mean -- come on!!  Does Apple think they're the only ones ingenious enough to put together a UI like what they've already unveiled??

I've got files upon files of icons I could substitute for some of the ones that Apple used on their prototype.  If I change the icons and post THOSE files and a screenshot, is Apple also going to make the forum take THOSE down??  I wouldn't be using THEIR icon set -- only imitating the UI with apps already available and with icons that are readily availble at other sites all over the internet.

Strange -- I always thought that "imitation" was the highest form of flattery.  Apparently, Apple doesn't think so.

This forum merely provided the tools available to create a mockup screen of the iPhone -- which, by the way, Apple doesn't even have full rights to that name yet -- and Apple went @pesh!t over it.

Hmm . . . let's see . . . now where are all those icon folders I've downloaded??


----------



## mikealder (Jan 14, 2007)

Well said Newbie2 my sentiments exactly, the PPC software existed BEFORE Apple decided that approach would make a decent HMI for a phone, I think the issue is the Icons and ring tone, stick to the WM supplied icons and sounds etc and what’s the big deal - NON

I am sure the user group on this forum can/ is capable of producing far better icons for use with the CLaunch application - perhaps someone might want to have a go, lets face it with 6 months prior to release I am sure a better looking interface through decent icons can be achieved! - Mike


----------



## sn123 (Jan 14, 2007)

*My half done effort*

Only half done for PPC running WinMo 5.0. I found the all black skin to be well, too black and bland so substituted it with XP theme from pdagold. Also I didn't use all the icons from iPhone, some are from Vista Inspirate theme for gnome.

\s


----------



## dem (Jan 14, 2007)

can somebody email me the skin please - [email protected]

thanks.


----------



## Axman (Jan 14, 2007)

Add me to the list! Anyone who gets it, plz send to:

[email protected]


----------



## shogunmark (Jan 14, 2007)

bugmenot said:


> ....meaning, of course, that iPhone users couldn't actually edit/change the iPhone inteface to look different like the XDA-devs did in what..2 days? Isn't that ironic?
> 
> Hey, someone with some balls use this account (bugmenot) to post a link to the new file location. After all, Apple can't sue xda-devs for posting a *LINK* can they? God. The arrogance of that company. Unbelievable. I'll go 'cut up' a screenshot from the Apple site myself to make a theme if I have to. Unbelievable.

Click to collapse



well actually they could... we have already been instructed to remove the files for theme (screenshots at this time are ok) and any *links* to the themes.  Same thing that happened with Palm and their threaded messaging app and Tom Tom.  we were instructed by them to remove and files from the ftp/and the board, as well as any links that will allow a direct download.


----------



## justin1328 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Apple has a lot of nerve!*

Kinda funny how quickly Apple jumps on free open fourms such as this .  Last I heard they are in line for a multi-million dollar lawsuit regarding the dam name of the Iphone?  They just decided to take it!   So with that said can someone be as  so kind to send me the files.

[email protected]


----------



## irfangk786 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wooow Good info man i liked it


----------



## kiint (Jan 14, 2007)

*one more..*

i hate to jump on the bandwagon, but if someone would be so kind as to email me the WM5 iPhone goodies at [email protected] id be very grateful.

thanks!


----------



## kerio (Jan 14, 2007)

shogunmark said:


> ... as well as any links that will allow a direct download.

Click to collapse



So torrent is fine, isn't it? Or visit rapidshare.com and use this string to download it...

Btw; People I don't think anyone is going to send you email with icons. And by the way it can be found using google

And I saw it in one of the most popular ppc warez server


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 14, 2007)

shogunmark said:


> well actually they could... we have already been instructed to remove the files for theme (screenshots at this time are ok) and any *links* to the themes.  Same thing that happened with Palm and their threaded messaging app and Tom Tom.  we were instructed by them to remove and files from the ftp/and the board, as well as any links that will allow a direct download.

Click to collapse



I think Apple needs to take a dose of it's OWN medicine myself.  If you'll notice on the tech specs page for the iPhone on Apple's site  http://www.apple.com/iphone/technology/specs.html , they're using a theme on the prototype that the theme's author uploaded to PocketPCThemes.com on February 15, 2006!!  

http://www.pocketpcthemes.com/preview.asp?ID=56642 .  

Better yet -- in order to actually SEE the date of the theme upload, just go to www.pocketpcthemes.com and do a search for "ClownFish".  You'll actually get the see the date and time the theme was uploaded.

I think the author of the theme that Apple is using should be getting a royalty from Apple for using his/her theme on their advertising.  Do you think the author IS getting a royalty??  Hmm . . .  Nowhere on Apple's site do I see credit being given to the author of the theme.  Is that not plageurism??

Add to that the fact that it's apparent to me that there are also some apps being used on that photo that I use already on my Wizard.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but if my Wizard is Windows-based, then Apple either committed copywrite infringement by using "hacked" Windows-based apps for their OS X software and are representing as their own, or they are blatantly misrepresenting software on the iPhone from a Windows-based developer -- because that screenshot looks an awful lot like a couple of apps I use on my Wizard.

What's REALLY sad about this whole mess is that now the users on this very forum are reduced to begging for files via PM and email to other members because "freedom of expression" has now been challenged by Apple -- when EVERYTHING EXCEPT the icons are freely available on the Net.  But, we can't post LINKS to those apps on these forums??  At least, that's MY understanding.  Am I miss something here??

If this continues by Palm, Apple and/or other software developers out there, this forum will be effectively shut down -- no hacking, no tweaking -- NOTHING. . . no software support from anyone on here who gives a ratsa$$ about how our PPC's function.  And, the way things are going, that's going to be pretty soon.


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 14, 2007)

That is interesting... hmm, whacha gotta to say Apple? lol...






vs






[Disclaimer: All copyright retained by the original authors btw]

But seriously. They've got bigger sticks then us.

V


----------



## shogunmark (Jan 14, 2007)

kerio said:


> So torrent is fine, isn't it? Or visit rapidshare.com and use this string to download it...
> 
> Btw; People I don't think anyone is going to send you email with icons. And by the way it can be found using google
> 
> And I saw it in one of the most popular ppc warez server

Click to collapse



Actually, since there is a possibility of a legal matter on this and since Apple is claiming this to be their intellectual property (icons, etc) Then NO any links to get it in any form of the way is not ok.  If you want to post your email address and ask for it then go ahead, there is no problem with that.  From the standpoint of this board it would be considered Warez which is not tolerated on this board and will be edited and/or deleted immediately.  

I am in no way shape or form standing up for apple, i think its ridiculous and bad to start promoting an item with lawsuits and threats of legal matter, not to mention i dont want my device looking like some trendy apple crap.  However, for this boards sake we have to treat this as any other company, whether its palm, apple, tom tom, or joe blow sitting in his basement making programs to feed his family.  I for one would hate to see this board which has a wealth of information available get shut down over warez.

Plain and simple.. no links to it, no torrent links, etc..  Everyone knows the rules on warez on this board, so treat this matter as warez until further notice.


----------



## kerio (Jan 14, 2007)

How did you verify that "those" guys comes from apple? And "those" icons are their property? Anyone can send email

But as I said it can be downloaded easily and is just a question of one google query. 
But - > some people here wants to show "Our devices can look like this one" and thats all.


----------



## philgilder (Jan 14, 2007)

vijay555, i don tthink the pic of the clown fish is apples.

google images clown fish and thats one of the most common pics there, the first few you have to login on but the third page or so you dont.

its the exact same image

its let me do this:


----------



## atomicfuze (Jan 14, 2007)

*please email me the eye fon zips... pretty please*

please email me the eye fone icon zips... pretty please

[email protected]


----------



## hanmin (Jan 14, 2007)

shogunmark said:


> Plain and simple.. no links to it, no torrent links, etc..  Everyone knows the rules on warez on this board, so treat this matter as warez until further notice.

Click to collapse



I think I ought to say something. Xda-developers.com are not just for iPhone skin, it is way more than that. Risking the entire community for an iPhone skin (that isn't that great anyway) is just not worth it. I think in some way, this 'incident' proved that, the phone that you are having, is waaay cooler than the iPhone. Considering that a mock up can be made in days, when probably it is impossible to iPhone to mock any of the cool Today screen you've seen here. 

I'm with shogunmark, no links, no torrents, etc. and no PMs to me either 
If there are artists out there reading this, what you guys can do, is to make skins that looks waaay cooler than iPhone without using any of their stuff. Make it an original. I'm working on a new skin now, but seriously, I'm not that good of an artist myself and I do have a daily job. So, it is slow and probably won't even give birth. 

Again, please, no links, no torrents, nothing. iPhone ripped skin is considered 'warez'.

p/s: As for the clown fish, it maybe a royalty free picture from somewhere, that the author of the theme and Apple both used.


----------



## TheBrit (Jan 14, 2007)

I understand what you are saying but I'm not sure Apple are going to be that fussed. People have been emulating the OSX desktop on XP for a while now using Themes and Object Dock. There's also a thing called Windows Blinds that lets you do all sorts of stuff to your XP desk top to make it even more Apple-like. Apple have not been chasing these people down at all.

Are they going to do things differently with the iPhone?

As for breaching copyright ...pot...kettle...black... ask Cisco Systems who actually have a registered trademark on the iPhone name...

Edit: Cisco's trademark might have expired: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=383


----------



## shogunmark (Jan 15, 2007)

kerio said:


> How did you verify that "those" guys comes from apple? And "those" icons are their property? Anyone can send email
> 
> But as I said it can be downloaded easily and is just a question of one google query.
> But - > some people here wants to show "Our devices can look like this one" and thats all.

Click to collapse



Well the guys arent from apple, they are from the law firm that represents apple.. and its a pretty safe bet, its the same guy contacting everyone, not just people on xda


----------



## shogunmark (Jan 15, 2007)

TheBrit said:


> As for breaching copyright ...pot...kettle...black... ask Cisco Systems who actually have a registered trademark on the iPhone name...
> 
> Edit: Cisco's trademark might have expired: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=383

Click to collapse



which why i made the statement that lawsuits are a bad way to promote a new device... However... i think apple is much smarter than this, i think its all about publicity, they say there is no such thing as bad publicity, and look what is happening, everyone is talking about the iphone, this board is even driven towards HTC devices, and look, we are talking about a piece of junk phone that doesnt even have 3G.. WTF.. Chalk one up for Apple on publicity!


----------



## nickdavid (Jan 15, 2007)

please send to [email protected] if you would please!!!!!


----------



## rlith (Jan 15, 2007)

defluo_animus said:


> im curious about your sms screen could you go into a bit more detail on how you acheived it please?

Click to collapse



I used the treo 700w Picture/SMS dialer (see www.ppcgeeks.com)

I've also since cleaned up the sms screen


----------



## rlith (Jan 15, 2007)

iatepee said:


> rlith, I particularly like your use of the transparent top bar and your effort to automatically update the clock icon etc. I was wondering if you'd be willking to give some step by step instructions on how you did it, preferably without using the obvious apple icons like the ipod one etc or any references to iphone, apple.... we could just call it a UI improvement for the ppc. It will be much more likely to stay up...can you also post the used skin for the phonealarm or PM me.
> 
> I would like instructions because I too have the 6700 and would like to folllow your process to the T. Thanks.

Click to collapse




Not real difficult. I used the readily available "UI" icons  For software, I used Wisbar Advance 2 and Wisbar Advanced Desktop. WAD allows the use of virtual pages (they only load when called and unload when you switch to the next page)

After that it was simply drag and drop placement of the "UI" icons on the screen. 

Off the home screen, I did have the MAPS button mapped to google maps, but I ended up switching to MS live search for it (better surprisingly) For the weather plugin, it's SPB weather, clicking on the Calendar icon bring you to a virtual page that has SBSH pocket breeze on it.

Still working out the entire theme


----------



## rockbox1590 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Hey! Can someone post......*

....a tutorial on how to create these icons? I can't see Apple being able to say anything about instructions on how to create 32 x 32 icons which can used however the user wants.


----------



## tmushy (Jan 15, 2007)

is it possible for someone to email it to [email protected] 

much appreciated been looking everywhere for it but doesn't seem to be available


----------



## andrengo (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool theme!!!


----------



## cezar_oz (Jan 15, 2007)

*iPhone skin*



nickdavid said:


> please send to [email protected] if you would please!!!!!

Click to collapse



Me 2 please: [email protected]


----------



## g35mt (Jan 15, 2007)

please send one for me too, my email address is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## iatepee (Jan 15, 2007)

*Start Somewhere*

philgilder...nice job with the dial pad. I like it. Is there a way of skinning a bigger more phat phinger phriendly dialpad (unfortunately) like a familiary and popular one you may have seen lately.

I think this is a natural first step towards the progression of a better UI. We can do better, I agree but I must say that in many cases, PPC users have thought that better meant cramming everything into the today screen. This theme allows for better "finger functionality". 

The PPC community can and will improve on it but fact of the matter is I havent seen anybody make a nice easy touch screen scroll list for a music player, or nice smooth transitions, permabuttons for common tasks at the bottom of the screen, etc. I give kudos to the person who designs a WMedia UI that perhaps instead of scrolls like you know who, accepts drawn letters...i.e. with your thumb write a "D" to go to Depeche Mode or whatever.

P.S> The iphone mockup really does look pretty, with a nice bold black face and nice icons, doesn't it? http://www.apple.com/iphone/ On a totally unrelated note, I like the print screen tool 



philgilder said:


> vijay555, i don tthink the pic of the clown fish is apples.
> 
> google images clown fish and thats one of the most common pics there, the first few you have to login on but the third page or so you dont.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## stoneskid (Jan 15, 2007)

Can someone please email me the files as well
[email protected]

thanks in advance

F U Apple


----------



## rockmouse (Jan 15, 2007)

I almost completed my iPhone PPC. But I don't know how to chang the phonealarm's skin (icons)?? Can anyone teach me, plz.


----------



## nigelxx (Jan 15, 2007)

I found this link http://www.kolumbus.fi/anders.ruohio/lic.htm?sp/iphone.zip
if anyone can get this to work please send a post here explaining how... 

thanks
nigelxx


----------



## gmkelly001 (Jan 15, 2007)

I see this has been asked a few times but not answered and I was curious too...

What program do you use to get that large digital clock on the Today Screen?


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 15, 2007)

gmkelly001 said:


> I see this has been asked a few times but not answered and I was curious too...
> 
> What program do you use to get that large digital clock on the Today Screen?

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, that's Spb Time  with a transparent WAD Dock.


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 15, 2007)

nigelxx said:


> I found this link http://www.kolumbus.fi/anders.ruohio/lic.htm?sp/iphone.zip
> if anyone can get this to work please send a post here explaining how...
> 
> thanks
> nigelxx

Click to collapse



You do realize that file is for a WM5 Smartphone -- NOT a WM5 PPC??


----------



## mabco (Jan 15, 2007)

If anybody can send the files to me too, it would be greatly appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## da1stprince (Jan 15, 2007)

*iphn dialer*

can someone please send me the dialer skin? [email protected]


----------



## gointern (Jan 15, 2007)

please [email protected]


----------



## philgilder (Jan 15, 2007)

rockmouse said:


> I almost completed my iPhone PPC. But I don't know how to chang the phonealarm's skin (icons)?? Can anyone teach me, plz.

Click to collapse



i couldnt see the pictures, but to install icons, get the bmps onto your phone, and copy them to whereever you installed phone alarm, eg, my device/program files/phone alarm or storage card/program files/phone

put the pictures in a folder called iPhone and the iPhone.skn in the phonealarm folder, where the other bits of it are.

then go into phonealarm settigns, and from the drop down box, chose iPhone

Phil


----------



## klavier (Jan 15, 2007)

*How do you make a claunch settings button*



rlith said:


> My current iphone skin, only about 50% done

Click to collapse



Could someone tell me how to make the settings button in clauncher? What are you linking it to?


----------



## Mikee4fun (Jan 15, 2007)

*This is my iPhone-Vista theme LOL*

My theme below. I need more bitmaps...if anyone can donate pls pm. Thanks!!!

Mike


----------



## ofirsun (Jan 15, 2007)

can someone please send me the files / icons?
10x

ofirsun AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## foufin (Jan 15, 2007)

can someone please also send me the files / icons?
Thanks A lot...

[email protected]


----------



## vedeka (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, excuse my english i'm french...

How can i mappe a Clauncher button to lock my telephone. Like the default settind on today screen "appareil déverouillé"
I need to locate the file system to lock the phone.
Replace my unlock text (in my screen) by a buttun of Clauncher but i need the command.

Thanks

Like this :


----------



## deoneo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Pleaseeee.....!!!*

Anyone, please send me the files to set up this theme... pleaseeee...

I really love it and want to set it up for my ppc but can't find the link for download. My email is [email protected]

Thanks in million....


----------



## philgilder (Jan 15, 2007)

klavier said:


> Could someone tell me how to make the settings button in clauncher? What are you linking it to?

Click to collapse



i link it to task manager, i know what you want, where it opens the settings dialogue thing where you can access all settings menus.

thats been discussed before, and it concluded that you cant link to the menu, only individual settings

annoying!


----------



## philgilder (Jan 15, 2007)

vedeka said:


> Hi, excuse my english i'm french...
> 
> How can i mappe a Clauncher button to lock my telephone. Like the default settind on today screen "appareil déverouillé"
> I need to locate the file system to lock the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know how you can do that, but if you ever figure it out, PM me and ill send you the high quality image.

as far as i know, you cant skin that lock device as its built right into the system

ill look into a program that can lock the device. ill reply tonight, as i have a few school exams in the next few days.

Phil


----------



## xrez (Jan 15, 2007)

*on torrent*

Ok i know many of you are searching for an alternate download. Guess what? I found it on Torrent! just go to torrentspy and do a search on iphone and you will get the package  Im not sure if its a workable torrent as im downloading it as i speak


----------



## Sup3rT3d (Jan 15, 2007)

*My iPhone layout*

Morning ladies and gentleman, please find below my attempt at the iphone style.

Wisbar Advance
Wisbar Advance Desktop
PhoneAlarm

I simply used some icons i found for the iphone skin and then made them the icons for the links i wanted. i used wisbar advance to arrange these icons in the format for the iphone.

I use the 2 arrows at the top to navigate between the home page (which has just the time and my name and number) and the calender page (not shown)

if you need any help reply in this forums i will not email or reply to pm's


----------



## sdh (Jan 15, 2007)

Sup3rT3d said:


> Morning ladies and gentleman, please find below my attempt at the iphone style.
> 
> Wisbar Advance
> Wisbar Advance Desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



can you share your phonealarm skin.


----------



## Sup3rT3d (Jan 15, 2007)

sdh said:


> can you share your phonealarm skin.

Click to collapse



Apple have blocked this, search bittorrent etc i'm sure it will be on there.


----------



## bermudace (Jan 15, 2007)

Any chance someone could send me the files?

Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## sid13599 (Jan 15, 2007)

can somebody email me the skin please - [email protected]

Thanks !!!


----------



## mikey411 (Jan 15, 2007)

pleeeease email me the pack at [email protected]

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## zumipin (Jan 15, 2007)

I would also like a copy of the skin files 

[email protected]


----------



## phils777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Could I also please have a copy of the file? Thank You.


----------



## concep86 (Jan 15, 2007)

Please if anyone could please... I would love a copy of the file...


concep86 @ yahoo . com

thanx in advance...


----------



## concep86 (Jan 15, 2007)

*found it*

OK..  PM me if you want to know where to get the icons..

google is good 



concep86 said:


> Please if anyone could please... I would love a copy of the file...
> 
> 
> concep86 @ yahoo . com
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## da1stprince (Jan 15, 2007)

*thank you!!!*

looking for a "different" dialer....kokkos?


----------



## soet (Jan 15, 2007)

have somebody the files for me, please.....


----------



## viperphantom (Jan 15, 2007)

If anyones could please send me the files, much appreciated!! [email protected]


----------



## heinen (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

does anyone made expericence with using that skin for MDA II ?

Is Mobile 2005 neseccary ?!?

Thx for your answer


----------



## vrwired (Jan 15, 2007)

*Please Send .. PLease I say.. Please*

Thanks in advance...


----------



## philgilder (Jan 15, 2007)

heinen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> does anyone made expericence with using that skin for MDA II ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



most (if not all) of the apps will work on 2003, and therefore so will the skins


----------



## slimmons1998 (Jan 15, 2007)

can someone help me out? i am running the cingular 8125 with WM5, i have searched for the /theme/desktop folder everywhere and have yet to find it. also if anyone has a skin for WAD2 please send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## heinen (Jan 15, 2007)

philgilder said:


> most (if not all) of the apps will work on 2003, and therefore so will the skins

Click to collapse



thx for your quite answer !


----------



## Fuqdik (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone who has the theme pls send.
[email protected]


----------



## king102 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Please Help me!*



jambaj0e said:


> It's awful that we can't share the iPhone skin anymore. Good thing I got mine already. What do you think?

Click to collapse




If you don't mind. I was wondering if you can give me a step by step instructions on how to get my iphone program to work and how to get my screen to look like that. I have a palm treo 700wx. Thank you in advance!


----------



## philgilder (Jan 15, 2007)

slimmons1998 said:


> can someone help me out? i am running the cingular 8125 with WM5, i have searched for the /theme/desktop folder everywhere and have yet to find it. also if anyone has a skin for WAD2 please send it to me at [email protected]

Click to collapse



what do you mean? what theme are you trying to install?

Phil


----------



## rlith (Jan 15, 2007)

klavier said:


> Could someone tell me how to make the settings button in clauncher? What are you linking it to?

Click to collapse



I'm not using Clauncher, I'm using Wisbar desktop. I have the settings button mapped to a virtual page that has certain settings on it


----------



## fayt (Jan 15, 2007)

*iphone*

can someone email me the files [email protected]


----------



## james341 (Jan 15, 2007)

*maybe someone can help me*

i done every thing it's said with the iphone skin but i have some problem :
as you can see in my pic.....
i need to make the upper tab look like the real iphone one but i still have the original as you can see and i don't know how to make it look like the real one and also make the buttom tab get a way with the icons i have there and the last thing is the icons ....i made in the main tab all the icons but i see only 4 of them you can look at my settings......


----------



## lupin4 (Jan 15, 2007)

*me too*

please send me your beautifull theme [email protected]


----------



## sdh (Jan 16, 2007)

james341 said:


> i done every thing it's said with the iphone skin but i have some problem :
> as you can see in my pic.....
> i need to make the upper tab look like the real iphone one but i still have the original as you can see and i don't know how to make it look like the real one and also make the buttom tab get a way with the icons i have there and the last thing is the icons ....i made in the main tab all the icons but i see only 4 of them you can look at my settings......

Click to collapse



go to options and increase the system height in the system tab to 200 or more till you get desired effect.


----------



## dgr81 (Jan 16, 2007)

*iphone skin*

can someone email me the files [email protected]. thanks!!!


----------



## rlith (Jan 16, 2007)

Geez people, they're all available via bittorrent 

Sorry, just gets irritating seeing all the me-too messages


----------



## datawrhsdoc (Jan 16, 2007)

*Moderator - no links to this software from this site, it has been spelled out before guys.

This thread will be reviewed tomorrow to consider locking it.*


----------



## slolankn (Jan 16, 2007)

bittorrent dont seem to be working either


----------



## rlith (Jan 16, 2007)

slolankn said:


> bittorrent dont seem to be working either

Click to collapse



Took me about 20 seconds to torrent it from the above link (I already had stuff but I did it for giggles anyway)


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't know how to use a torrent, someone be a pal and sent it to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


pleeeeeeaseee.  I'm legit I was linked here from my home forum. 

http://www.clublexus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259417


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 16, 2007)

PS- Apple......... "blow me"

I'm selling my Macbook and G5 and buying a windblows machine.


----------



## Mikee4fun (Jan 16, 2007)

*My latest and final WM5-iPhone Theme Image*

This is just the best of the best... Heh too bad there is no such thing as the voice mail preview moduele...


----------



## burnt_crayons (Jan 16, 2007)

Does this work for windows mobile 2003? (I have an XDAII Mini - therefore can't run Windows Mobile 5.0) 

please email the download files to me at [email protected]


----------



## avram_z (Jan 16, 2007)

I Will like to get the Files too.

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## rockbox1590 (Jan 16, 2007)

iphonedownload said:


> PS- Apple......... "blow me"
> 
> I'm selling my Macbook and G5 and buying a windblows machine.

Click to collapse



Over something like this?! Harsh reaction, don't you think? Calm down, re-read the thread for the clues to where you can download the files and stick it to Apple that way. I'm an idiot when it comes to stuff like this and I found the files. If I can do this, anyone can.


----------



## pablo_rivera (Jan 16, 2007)

Mrvlsss!!!!!  what about a friendly mail to [email protected]


----------



## meeu (Jan 16, 2007)

Who will mail me the application for the iphone skins,
It would be create ty hoave those. 

Pleeeaase mail me at [email protected]


----------



## dary (Jan 16, 2007)

hey thats looks awsome

please send me a copy ([email protected])

Thanks, Dary

P.S: @APPLE I will buy your iPhone as soon it will be released (for sure)


----------



## scound (Jan 16, 2007)

please send me: [email protected]

thanks alot.....


----------



## sbsshadow (Jan 16, 2007)

*Id like it too please*

Hi Guys

Whoever is sending the files , please send them to me also

[email protected]

Thanks very much

Stephen


----------



## rlith (Jan 16, 2007)

iphonedownload said:


> I don't know how to use a torrent, someone be a pal and sent it to thisisthebestpostever at yahoo dot com
> 
> 
> pleeeeeeaseee.  I'm legit I was linked here from my home forum.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just google for a torrent client.. It plugs in to your browser so that when you click on a torrent file it automatically launches and starts downloading the file(s)


----------



## Aitor (Jan 16, 2007)

*iphone theme*

Please, send files to me too. [email protected]


----------



## Cenobite_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Please??*

Can someone send it to me as well?

[email protected]

Tia  

Ceno


----------



## james341 (Jan 16, 2007)

*pleae help me do it......*

i have 2 problems :

1. i can find a way to make the upper and the buttom menu to look like the origenal i want to make the buttom tab go a way and the upper on be like the iphone.....

2. like you can see i have the carbon skin in the buttom but it's not in the right color....when i open the  iPhoneCarbonFiber file in windows i see it in the right color like you can see in the other photo but in the phoneAlarm i see it gray and not carbon.

please help finish it and have an iphone for my self....


----------



## tal_bendoli (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you please share
[email protected]


----------



## orcat (Jan 16, 2007)

*Please share with me*

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## apmph (Jan 16, 2007)

*please send me files*

please.....
[email protected]


----------



## MiWo (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all,

could you please share it with me, too

thanx

[email protected]


----------



## cjm.name (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all.

I want 2 use the "iPhone".
Please send me the required "Informations"

phonei  [at]  online  [.]  de


----------



## rsatmans (Jan 16, 2007)

hello, i want the iphone skin please send to my email at [email protected][email protected] thanks


----------



## 1wayjonny (Jan 16, 2007)

please send to 

[email protected]

have VGA screen and Square screen 

thanks


----------



## ymchow (Jan 16, 2007)

jambaj0e,
don't mine to share the iphone skin!!
[email protected]


----------



## Neo1974 (Jan 16, 2007)

Send it to me please, 

[email protected]

Pleeeease, share....


----------



## gameboy213 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would still love to get those files!  can you PM them to me?  or email me at [email protected]


----------



## looknow12 (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone see the articles?

http://www.macnewsworld.com/story/ZLC9cVeEdL9UFY/Apples-Lawyers-Target-iPhone-Copycats.xhtml

I guess Apple doesn't like this.


----------



## hewlpac (Jan 16, 2007)

*Files*

Would appreciate the PocketPC skins for the iPhone if they are available or you can spare the time

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## srfnut (Jan 16, 2007)

*iphone skin*

can someone please send to [email protected].
Thanks.


----------



## H8R3D (Jan 16, 2007)

i do hate to say this, but wold like those files too.
if anyone could mail them to [email protected] i would be


----------



## iatepee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Focus on the development*

I really like what people are doing here, especially rlith. Lets see if we can keep the requests to a minimum, keep the thread open, and try to see if people are advancing the interface over the original apple design.


----------



## sbsshadow (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that , received the file

What do I do with it ?

LOL

Any help appreciated....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Genjinaro (Jan 16, 2007)

Ahh I hope I'm not late, just drop me the goods here

[email protected]


----------



## H8R3D (Jan 16, 2007)

sbsshadow said:


> Thanks for that , received the file
> 
> What do I do with it ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if it was from anyone i know you got the file, i guess i was for palm.
i am looking for the one who is for ppc.

i cant find it anywhere, i been looking on alot of torrentsites and i cant find it


----------



## wickedskillz (Jan 16, 2007)

if someone could email me the skin for wm5, i would much appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## RedHook (Jan 16, 2007)

Can someone be generous and send it to me

[email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## rlith (Jan 16, 2007)

Guys, instead of the "me too" killing this thread...

Step 1:

Download wisbar advance and wisbar desktop from www.lakeridgesoftware.com

Step 2: 

Go to www.apple.com/iphone

step 3: right click on the main picture and click on SAVE AS and save to your system

Step 4: Open downloaded pic. With your favorite photo editor, cut out the icons in the pic and save each one with a differnt file name in jpg or tga format

Step 5: Arrange icons on wisebar desktop till it looks like the picture at www.apple.com/iphone


----------



## quesszz (Jan 16, 2007)

Please share
[email protected]


----------



## dudah85 (Jan 16, 2007)

please email to [email protected] thank you!!!


----------



## rastasega (Jan 16, 2007)

please share the WM5 version 

[email protected]

thank you in advance!


----------



## sptrr99 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Send it my way??*

[email protected]


----------



## ciaobella (Jan 16, 2007)

*iphone skin*

Can you please share
[email protected]


----------



## jessesam (Jan 16, 2007)

pls can you also send me the file i really need it 
[email protected]


----------



## RedHook (Jan 16, 2007)

19 pages already, can someone post a link


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 17, 2007)

rockbox1590 said:


> Over something like this?! Harsh reaction, don't you think? Calm down, re-read the thread for the clues to where you can download the files and stick it to Apple that way. I'm an idiot when it comes to stuff like this and I found the files. If I can do this, anyone can.

Click to collapse



principle. Apple knows their machine will be nearly useless with everything else looking just like it so they are sucking the blood right out like vampires. 

If Steve Jobs wants to keep profitable perhaps he should quit stealing stock options from the people that let him keep his job.


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 17, 2007)

OK lemme ask you guy's a question if you'll be so kind to help. 

I have an HX4700. I'm running PC2003 on it and have used the proper wad setup and it is working on my pda.  I have downloaded this: http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/

I have the OSX file. I have unrar'd it into a new folder. 

I wanna know where to put this osx folder so I can use the theme and how to choose it on my pda once I put it whereever it goes. 

All I have ever used are the stock themes on my HX4700 and I just started using wad (great program!). 

SO give the the idiots guide.  I saw the instructions below, but they did not really give me direction... something is missing in the details here.........



> I had difficulty installing it as well be finally figured it out...
> 
> 1. Download the rar
> 2. Navigate to roo/themes/desktop folder
> ...

Click to collapse



I think what I am missing is where exactly to stick them on my PDA using activesync.


----------



## carsncars (Jan 17, 2007)

If you would so oblige...

carsncars <at> gmail <dot> com.


----------



## OneFast440 (Jan 17, 2007)

Could some one send me the file for a treo 700w

[email protected]


----------



## avexzek (Jan 17, 2007)

PLease... someone send me the skin

[email protected]


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 17, 2007)

i wasnt planning to do it but ill do it now just to stick it to the man

someone please send to me 
[email protected]


----------



## rockbox1590 (Jan 17, 2007)

RedHook said:


> 19 pages already, can someone post a link

Click to collapse



Nope. Per the Admins, no direct links or file attachments. Only vague references are allowed. Best suggestion: google a torrent search engine, then go from there.


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 17, 2007)

Is there any reason why this won't work on PC2003 with Clauncher and the other two programs installed? It see's all my other themes, but not this one, is it just for WM5? 

Also, is there any way to make all the icons show up on clauncher, where mine are half chopped off and a bit choppy? (not the apple icons, just small bmp's of other things)


----------



## davidw89 (Jan 17, 2007)

Guys stop asking and google it yourself. No offence but i dont wanan see pages after pages of lazy people. All you have to do is google 'iphone skin'..no offence dude this aint hard.


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 17, 2007)

iphonedownload said:


> Is there any reason why this won't work on PC2003 with Clauncher and the other two programs installed? It see's all my other themes, but not this one, is it just for WM5?
> 
> Also, is there any way to make all the icons show up on clauncher, where mine are half chopped off and a bit choppy? (not the apple icons, just small bmp's of other things)

Click to collapse



To answer all your questions about using cLaunch, see this thread, READ it, and follow it step by step

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=289872


----------



## shogunmark (Jan 17, 2007)

I think if i ever need a list of emails to spam then i would know where to look, i think over half of the people that use the WWW has posted their email address here!


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 17, 2007)

shogunmark said:


> I think if i ever need a list of emails to spam then i would know where to look, i think over half of the people that use the WWW has posted their email address here!

Click to collapse



LOL!!  You have access to EVERYBODY's email address that's registered on the boards.


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 17, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> To answer all your questions about using cLaunch, see this thread, READ it, and follow it step by step
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=289872

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, but I already knew how to work with it after playing for hours  Again, thanks though.  

I ended up figuring out the icons need to be exactly 32 x 32 or they'll do weird things. (on my 640 x 480 vga screen of my hx4700)

Also, since I could not get the iskin to work for me I made it look and function just like the skin using only cLauncher. (eliminating the other two programs and the previous skin) and only using black panther to supplement it. 

Looks just like the forbidden skin, but ...... isn't!  Just the use of 32 x 32 icons linked to the proper areas using cLauncher and the black panther skin.

Now I need to find out how to change my font color on my HX4700


----------



## kull (Jan 17, 2007)

Does that mean that the beauty of the iphone is only skin deep?


----------



## rlith (Jan 17, 2007)

kull said:


> Does that mean that the beauty of the iphone is only skin deep?

Click to collapse



I would have to say yes if you consider the following

iphone:

No evdo (edge bites)
No wireless sync
No exchange/outlook or lotus support (there go the biz clients)
Cingular only (just shakes head)
Apple had publicly stated it's locked down to prevent others for writing apps for it...

A few other things..


----------



## dleira (Jan 17, 2007)

Someone could email me the skin for wm5
thank you

[email protected]


----------



## zekarlito (Jan 17, 2007)

I need the wm5 skin too!
please mail to :
[email protected]


----------



## QtKiguis (Jan 17, 2007)

I would also like a copy of the skin files for Wm5, please

[email protected]


----------



## gui62112 (Jan 17, 2007)

*A copy*

Hello,
Can you give me a copy of the them for WM5 too?
My mail : [email protected]

Thanks a lot


----------



## mlh1553 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Attaching Shortcuts*

I can not figure out how to attach the exact shortcut to the respective Icons. Can someone please help.


----------



## decknologist (Jan 17, 2007)

mlh1553 said:


> I can not figure out how to attach the exact shortcut to the respective Icons. Can someone please help.

Click to collapse



Check my guide to using cLaunch: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1100842#post1100842



> In order to add items to cLaunch select 'Add'.
> 
> Click on the ... next to File Path and browse to the link of the application you wish to add to cLaunch. Use the .lnk files within your start menu and sub menus. EG windows\start menu\programs\calculator.lnk (select OK) - to add the calculator.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheDeToX (Jan 17, 2007)

*copy please*

Please send me a copy: 
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## jaylib (Jan 17, 2007)

*if u need a copy*

check out www.torrentspy.com, search for iphone.

also if u check out www.pocketmax.net/phoneAlarm.html they have a "myphone" skin u can dl, but who knows how long thatll be available b/c it uses the apple icons


----------



## Rudegar (Jan 17, 2007)

i dont get it
if this today theme had been put to ppls attention before
appled made it hype 
would anybody had bothered posting their mail addy for 
spammers who surf forums looking for addys to see ?

it dont have any owner info
dont show appointments tasks
dont show weather info
no fancy ugly neon or crap 3d effects 
no background of sleesy p0rn pic background

like many pocketpc owners seem to want for my own part not the 2 last though 

funny how ppls pref's can change over night 
it's not like one can cheat ppl into believing that
ones htc device is a apple device
so why bother ?

it dont add multi press lcd which imho is the only really new thing apple brougth to the table 
apart from the chance of getting a better and more stable track record then ms had soo far doing phones
and you dont get those things from a theme 

personaly i'm keeping my device as it is 

/rant end


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 17, 2007)

Make sure you also check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=290282


----------



## schraagen (Jan 17, 2007)

Love the iPhone theme  Only have 2 questions:

1) Does someone here have more iPhone-like icons?

2) I still have the original WM dialer skin. Does someone know where/how i can get the iPhone dialer screen? I have WM2003SE with the XDA Skin chooser....

Thanks


----------



## Antboy (Jan 18, 2007)

schraagen said:


> Love the iPhone theme  Only have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Does someone here have more iPhone-like icons?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about posting links... but I *spy*ed a *torrent* that has iPhone icons for SPB Pocket.  I've always liked a polished white on black look, and the iPhone icons are pretty cool.


----------



## peopleware (Jan 18, 2007)

*Shate the iPhone theme*

Jamba please share!
[email protected]
http://www.pplware.com


----------



## kramerica2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Did anyone successfully duplicated the nice scroling feature on the iphone?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 18, 2007)

(please guys do NOT PM me for a copy of the skins!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2007)

pls can you also send me the file i really need it 
[email protected]


----------



## soul_train (Jan 18, 2007)

Can Anyone plz send the skin to me. Greatly appriciated. 

[email protected]


----------



## james341 (Jan 18, 2007)

*iphone for me*

guys you must help me....
like you can see in the photo i downloaded the allblack.tsk but i still have the buttom and the uper tap in gray .....how can i make them be balck also and the font and the symbols stay white???????
please guys some help.....
and also how do i remove the icon in the kjam comm manger?


----------



## ufbaseball15 (Jan 19, 2007)

*treo 700wx iphone*

Im completely lost, please help.  I have a treo 700wx  I downloaded phone alarm and claunch and have been on the forums reading everypage trying to get the iphone screen.  I have the iphone downloaded skins   can someone please direct me  Thanks in advance


----------



## mikealder (Jan 19, 2007)

James 341 - you need to read through http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1097832&postcount=70 #2 whre there are specific instructions involving a reg edit to get the top and bottom bars black - Mike


----------



## itesla (Jan 19, 2007)

Is there any free software to skin the top and bottom bars like wisbar advance does?  There used to be an old program called gigabar that was free, has it been updated to do the bottom as well?


----------



## flayzeraynx (Jan 19, 2007)

what do you think about this 

all of my screenshots in here:
http://flickr.com/photos/okilic/sets/72157594484670553/


----------



## tyrc (Jan 19, 2007)

how did you get the clock to work like that?

Please help


----------



## BaseLinedc (Jan 19, 2007)

*Go Here guys*

sorry!

EDIT by Menneisyys: Hey pal, please remove the craced version of Wisbar from the homepage (or, for that matter, ANY cracks). Then, feel free to re-edit your post and post your URL again. Sorry, no piracy is allowed.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 19, 2007)

Please read my edit message and act accordingly.


----------



## sugardust (Jan 19, 2007)

*Sweet!!! Share? [email protected]*



jambaj0e said:


> It's awful that we can't share the iPhone skin anymore. Good thing I got mine already. What do you think?

Click to collapse



[email protected]


----------



## power2rule (Jan 19, 2007)

[email protected]

please?


----------



## danik_iceman (Jan 19, 2007)

*Where to download? Couldn't find it!*

please, email it to me: [email protected]
Really need it..


----------



## acimport (Jan 20, 2007)

I would also like a copy of the skin files for Wm5, please

[email protected]


----------



## philgilder (Jan 20, 2007)

heres my final iphone skin

what do you think?

http://philgilder.googlepages.com/iphone2

ps. i will NOT PM any of the files/skins etc

Phil


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 20, 2007)

philgilder said:


> heres my final iphone skin
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cool!

BTW, I see you use a trial of SuperSnap. There're a lot of other screen caspture utilities that don't "burn" any title in the captured image, even free ones; have you seen http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=275930 ?


----------



## SHATTAH100 (Jan 20, 2007)

*ןiPhone*

I will be happy to pamper my device JASJAR(QTEK 9000)
sent me please to the aforesaid address [email protected]
Thanks for the help


----------



## aNiMeMaN14 (Jan 20, 2007)

before i bother installing this, how does landscape work with the skin? does it automatically adjust itself when the phone goes into landscape mode and back? 

hopefully some can answer this question... thx in advance!!


----------



## mikealder (Jan 20, 2007)

If you mean do the icons auto-rotate through 90 deg yes they do, see the attached two images, NOTE these screen captures are using MS Icons they are nothing to do with iPhone - just though that better be pointed out! the scroll bar in landscape mode appears when required, I don't use this display mode too often though on my Artemis- Mike


----------



## philgilder (Jan 20, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Cool!
> 
> BTW, I see you use a trial of SuperSnap. There're a lot of other screen caspture utilities that don't "burn" any title in the captured image, even free ones; have you seen http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=275930 ?

Click to collapse



thanks!

Phil


----------



## tommyd75 (Jan 20, 2007)

*SPB time fonts and position*



philgilder said:


> thanks for the theme, got it all working now
> 
> (fixed the carbon thing by making a background and setting that as it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How did you change the fonts on the screensaver?
I would like to use the same fonts you have?
Also is there any way to change the position of the clock when the screen saver is running?
Like putting it all the ay to the top?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## philgilder (Jan 20, 2007)

tommyd75 said:


> How did you change the fonts on the screensaver?
> I would like to use the same fonts you have?
> Also is there any way to change the position of the clock when the screen saver is running?
> Like putting it all the ay to the top?
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont think you can have the clock at the top, i tried but couldnt find it.

and the link below is to the font i use, zip it and call it Digits.zip and replace the one with the same name in the 'default' folder with the one linked...

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c283/philgilder/Digits.jpg

Phil


----------



## Gimppy (Jan 21, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to get the Calendar/Contacts taskbar off the bottom? Thanks


----------



## yegor (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont get what the whole big deal is with the iphone..... WM5 today screen is 100 times better, and more useful. I rather see my tasks, emails, and calendar, than a bunch of icons.....

Completely pointless.


----------



## newbie2 (Jan 21, 2007)

yegor said:


> I dont get what the whole big deal is with the iphone..... WM5 today screen is 100 times better, and more useful. I rather see my tasks, emails, and calendar, than a bunch of icons.....
> 
> Completely pointless.

Click to collapse



Well -- the "bunch of icons" actually link to apps and programs already on the phone.  It's just like setting up iLauncher or cLaunch to open apps from the Today screen, so it's not completely pointless.

It's just that everyone has been "taken" with the clean look of the UI and the shiny new icons that Apple has on the phone.

I liked the look of the UI too.  But after Apple pitching such a fit over all the "free advertising" they were getting from their UI, I don't even want to LOOK at those icons now.


----------



## yegor (Jan 21, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> Well -- the "bunch of icons" actually link to apps and programs already on the phone.  It's just like setting up iLauncher or cLaunch to open apps from the Today screen, so it's not completely pointless.
> 
> It's just that everyone has been "taken" with the clean look of the UI and the shiny new icons that Apple has on the phone.
> 
> I liked the look of the UI too.  But after Apple pitching such a fit over all the "free advertising" they were getting from their UI, I don't even want to LOOK at those icons now.

Click to collapse



Icons on a today screen ....... *gasp* ....thats a brand new concept! There are dozens of applications that were out for years that allowed you to place shortcuts on your desktop. iphone just replaces all the useful information, with an even bigger (and prettier) quick launch menu.


----------



## tommyd75 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Comments on new skins.............*



yegor said:


> Icons on a today screen ....... *gasp* ....thats a brand new concept! There are dozens of applications that were out for years that allowed you to place shortcuts on your desktop. iphone just replaces all the useful information, with an even bigger (and prettier) quick launch menu.

Click to collapse



Phillgilder, thanks for the numbers finaly figured it out.  

Yegor and Newbie2 I think you guys are both right, the normal today screen view is very informative, and the new iphone interface is pretty slick. Most people on here like to customize thier devices. Especially when we find something slick, then we either find something better or get bored with it. 
The sweet thing with windows mobile is that you can change it and customize it so many different ways. When we make changes like this it's like getting a new device all over again! Even if the iphone has all the cool looks and gimicks it can't do that, Mr. jobs even admitted to the fact that you won't be able to install any additional 3rd party stuff. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gk31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*HELP iphone*

i have the images for iphone and the cLaunch. How can install them now?? Plz help!


----------



## DNY80 (Jan 22, 2007)

So does this not work on Snoopsoft 3??


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 22, 2007)

BaseLinedc said:


> sorry!
> 
> EDIT by Menneisyys: Hey pal, please remove the craced version of Wisbar from the homepage (or, for that matter, ANY cracks). Then, feel free to re-edit your post and post your URL again. Sorry, no piracy is allowed.

Click to collapse



OK the original poster idn't post its stuff back; therefore, I've modded his original page to remove the Wisbar crack link. (This is why there're two Censored! links in there.)

You can find the public version at  http://www.winmobiletech.com/sekalaiset/WM5toiPhone.htm


----------



## aneto (Jan 22, 2007)

*uPhone*

Hi, this is my work arround for VGA:
























--------
aneto


----------



## philgilder (Jan 22, 2007)

aneto said:


> Hi, this is my work arround for VGA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how have you done that?

soooooooooo nice!!!!

Phil


----------



## aneto (Jan 23, 2007)

philgilder said:


> how have you done that?
> 
> soooooooooo nice!!!!
> 
> Phil

Click to collapse



All you need here

---------
aneto


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 23, 2007)

Also check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1111843


----------



## ledied (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for it.


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 23, 2007)

can someone please email me the iphone skin on pda plz i realy love the skin i need it plz my email is [email protected]


         thank you


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 24, 2007)

hi philglider i am abit lost with this would it be possible for u to send me a list of what to do and were to get all the programs to make my pda like a iphone i have been looking everywhere on the internet and i haven't found anything my email is [email protected] thank you so much!!!


----------



## APK-1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The "Touch to unlock" graphic is that functional? 
If so, what application generates that?


----------



## flayzeraynx (Jan 24, 2007)

APK-1 said:


> The "Touch to unlock" graphic is that functional?
> If so, what application generates that?

Click to collapse



it's not slide but it's functional 
it's just a blank page


----------



## APK-1 (Jan 24, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> it's not slide but it's functional
> it's just a blank page

Click to collapse



Could you elaborate? Is it a graphic copied from the iphone and then assigned a function via claunch?


----------



## oscargem (Jan 25, 2007)

*iphone skin*

Hey can you please send the Iphone skin to me, I want it real bad!!!!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## hanmin (Jan 25, 2007)

philgilder said:


> vijay555, i don tthink the pic of the clown fish is apples.
> 
> google images clown fish and thats one of the most common pics there, the first few you have to login on but the third page or so you dont.

Click to collapse



Hmm.. not sure if any others are still reading this, other than people wanted the skin. 

Anyway, it seems that the clown fish belongs to Apple too! 
Take a look at this
http://my.opera.com/leitime/albums/show.dml?id=51977
which seems to be a gallery for Apple's OS X default desktop pictures (based on the album title). I can recognise at least two of them. So, it seems that Apple is not using stuff from others, it is their little Nemo. Now you just wonder why clown fish users doens't get sued. Anyone with Mac OS X to confirm this?


----------



## flayzeraynx (Jan 25, 2007)

APK-1 said:


> Could you elaborate? Is it a graphic copied from the iphone and then assigned a function via claunch?

Click to collapse



no, it's a wisbar advance desktop page, when you click the slide to unlock or the slide button, it goes to desktop page


----------



## iphonedownload (Jan 25, 2007)

hanmin said:


> Hmm.. not sure if any others are still reading this, other than people wanted the skin.
> 
> Anyway, it seems that the clown fish belongs to Apple too!
> Take a look at this
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 27, 2007)

Another thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=291300


----------



## mikealder (Jan 27, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Another thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=291300

Click to collapse



I have tried this one but cannot get it to work, it just stays stuck with the fish on the screen - Mike

As an update to the above problem, I have got it working try using "Cut & Paste" instead and its fine


----------



## OdeeanRDeathshead (Jan 27, 2007)

for those wanting to grab the images off the apple web site, its not that easy.  The images are 39x39 on that page so need to be reduced.  Also they are blurred due to the format of the images.  To be clear for use as icons some reediting/touch up,  would need to be done.  IMO it would be easier to make images from a high res digital photo of a real device.

The only thing that iphone has that I want is normal headphone jack!


----------



## pzucchel (Jan 27, 2007)

*A different opinion*

May i just add a different answer to the question that titles the thread? after having seen all this positioning, and a company like apple trying to make the difference on some icons, i decided i don't want my Great HTC WIZARD to look like an iphone! I will not buy anything anymore from apple, and i will wait for the day they can show their guts with another Mac - as they did in 1984. Good luck, apple, keep "your" icons - see my icon!


----------



## extraducksauce (Jan 28, 2007)

*creating *phone icons for claunch*

EDIT: figured it out.


----------



## jellybeangerman (Feb 1, 2007)

*I'm Completely Lost!*

Hi,

I've downloaded several of the awesome today screens, but I have no idea of how to install them.  Very frustrating for a newbie like myself.

I've downloaded the wisbar upon recomendation to help install these theames etc.

I can't figure it out at all.  I've seen some of the default screens that wisbar provides which are pretty ugly.

I'm sorry if this is redundant, but can someone please just give me the step by step in the most dumb-down rendition ever!

So, where I stand right now, I have the wisbar, and the regedit programs, and some zip files of some of these cool today themes saved to my laptop.

Can someone talk me in from here?

Thank you so much.

-Jellybean


----------



## jellybeangerman (Feb 1, 2007)

*HELP!*

Hi,

I've downloaded several of the awesome today screens, but I have no idea of how to install them.  Very frustrating for a newbie like myself.

I've downloaded the wisbar upon recomendation to help install these theames etc.

I can't figure it out at all.  I've seen some of the default screens that wisbar provides which are pretty ugly.

I'm sorry if this is redundant, but can someone please just give me the step by step in the most dumb-down rendition ever!

So, where I stand right now, I have the wisbar, and the regedit programs, and some zip files of some of these cool today themes saved to my laptop.

Can someone talk me in from here?

Thank you so much.

-Jellybean


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's a post with a complete tutorial for how to use WAD.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=999825&postcount=639

Or, I've attached the User's Manual which you can also find on the Lakeridge Software site.


----------



## jellybeangerman (Feb 4, 2007)

*JAMBA!!!!*

Please hook a brother up!!

[email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## jellybeangerman (Feb 4, 2007)

*JAMBA!!!!*

Please hook a brotha up!!

[email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## rahu1243 (Feb 5, 2007)

where is the link i cant find it


----------



## ZSX (Feb 7, 2007)

I know this is getting pretty tired now, but I thought I'd show a little Apple iPhone skin lovin' for Windows Mobile 2003 Pocket PC First Edition.

It is running on an hp iPAQ 4350 so, no, it is not a phone device, and the skin does not support screen rotation. However, the SMS button goes to MSN Messenger, the phone goes to Skype, maps goes to Windows Live Search and stocks goes to AvantGo. The rest are fairly obvious.

I am using WisBar Advance 1.x (the free one) and also cLaunch.  I have taken a different approach with cLaunch in that the buttons you see are actually the background wallpaper. Instead, I have set all the icons as blank and mapped the activation areas over the corresponding icons on the wallpaper. This makes the icons much larger than cLaunch permits and is "truer" to the iPhone look.

I also created a matching Windows Media Player 9 skin.


----------



## frz (Feb 7, 2007)

hi guys
anyone know how 2 change the spb pocket plus icons 2 the iphone icons?
i've managed 2 get the apple icons
frz


----------



## new2city (Feb 11, 2007)

Apart from making WM5 look like an Iphone, anyone have any idea how to make, WM5 behave(just 1 feature) like an Iphone?  

The feature I am talking about is scrolling without touching the scrollbars, as in using "hand tool" in Adobe PDF reader.  personally I found this cool when I say the way the IPHONE scrolls through the contacts by just tap and dragging a finger on any place of the screen instead of (like on WM5) just the tiny scrollbar.

Seems smarter...


----------



## uliba (Feb 11, 2007)

i am a great fan of the Forum  - can anyone post me the complete phone package ?
Thanks!


----------



## Marcdu81 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tools are here


----------



## uliba (Feb 12, 2007)

Where to find a short instruction for using the magic "superpack"?


----------



## Marcdu81 (Feb 13, 2007)

Read this topic here


----------



## uliba (Feb 13, 2007)

*Instruction in german or english?*

Is there anywhere a short instruction in english or german language?


----------



## sorethroat (Feb 28, 2007)

best iphone skin video i ever seen in WM5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpP1_79rhQ8

how they make the unlock icon moving. ? what kind of software they make the word moving up and down with finger? pls help.


----------



## cruzzmz (Mar 1, 2007)

for fellas who r asking if it will work with WM2003 ... yup it will i have done it ... juz i dunno how to hide the bottom bar


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 1, 2007)

cruzzmz said:


> for fellas who r asking if it will work with WM2003 ... yup it will i have done it ... juz i dunno how to hide the bottom bar

Click to collapse



Search the forums for an app called DciNoBar.  That will do the trick on eliminating the bottom system tray.


----------



## bornazaman (Mar 3, 2007)

*youtube too!!*



sorethroat said:


> best iphone skin video i ever seen in WM5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpP1_79rhQ8
> 
> how they make the unlock icon moving. ? what kind of software they make the word moving up and down with finger? pls help.

Click to collapse



youtube also removed the link. any other place to see that video?


----------



## NxJay (Mar 5, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> Search the forums for an app called DciNoBar.  That will do the trick on eliminating the bottom system tray.

Click to collapse



It also helps if you delete anything from the startup folder that instantly creates icons (BTicon.exe, memoryshow.exe-etc)
The main trick is to stop apps from displaying icons, then use dcinobar after that.
If you want some extra screen space, use vjtoggletoday. Set the bottom bar to a height of 2 pixels.

As for the iphone video with scrolling and the slidelock....

http://digg.com/apple/Apple_removes_iPhone_interface_video_from_YouTube

The comments have links to mirrors of the vids.

Here's one mirror: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROZG4he2cuE

EDIT: Youtube mirror taken down by apple. There's a saved copy of the vid in the uploads folder of the site FTP tho AFAIK.

I don't think apple realises that this little legal crusade of theirs is making the iphone skin packs/icons/videos more widespread. Haven't they ever heard of the Streisand Effect?


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 9, 2007)

HEY GUYS! IPHONE SLIDER IS WORKING NOW! AND THE FLASH FILE HAS BEEN REDISGNED BY ME AND COMPILED BY MY BEST FRIEND (Pixage)!

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD:
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-366


----------



## Rrecinos (Mar 12, 2007)

Can someone send me the files?

[email protected]


----------



## Rrecinos (Mar 12, 2007)

*Iphone files*

Hey guys,

Can someone be kind enough to send me the files.

[email protected]


----------



## Ziggy2k (Mar 12, 2007)

*Iphone Album Scroll*

Is there a program out there that can play mp3s like the Iphone...
so you can flip to your albums just like Iphone... cause that feature is realy awsome


----------



## cyberdrakula (Mar 13, 2007)

Ziggy2k said:


> Is there a program out there that can play mp3s like the Iphone...
> so you can flip to your albums just like Iphone... cause that feature is realy awsome

Click to collapse



PPod I think is the application that looks and kinda operates like an IPOD.

pPod (PPC) V1.0.

.


----------



## inforce (Mar 13, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> HEY GUYS! IPHONE SLIDER IS WORKING NOW! AND THE FLASH FILE HAS BEEN REDISGNED BY ME AND COMPILED BY MY BEST FRIEND (Pixage)!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD:
> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-366

Click to collapse



Can't seem to access that website. Has anyone managed to download the new file?

If so, could they upload it somewhere else please.


----------



## ozmanic (Mar 13, 2007)

inforce said:


> Can't seem to access that website. Has anyone managed to download the new file?
> 
> If so, could they upload it somewhere else please.

Click to collapse



i think apple shoot it down..


----------



## HLSniper (Mar 13, 2007)

If anyone's able, I'd love a copy of this sent to [email protected] to play with. Thanks!


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 13, 2007)

i've a bandwith problem.. the website is open now


----------



## schmia (Mar 14, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> HEY GUYS! IPHONE SLIDER IS WORKING NOW! AND THE FLASH FILE HAS BEEN REDISGNED BY ME AND COMPILED BY MY BEST FRIEND (Pixage)!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD:
> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-366

Click to collapse



Can u please make a 240x240 version of the iphone slider.

Regards,

Schmia

EDIT: Got it!!


----------



## joje85 (Mar 27, 2007)

im trying to install the iphone skin, but i cant find the clauncher, how can i get it? is it built in the phone already? i will apreciate your help!


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Here you go!!


----------



## calvin87 (Apr 9, 2007)

*iphone theme for 240*240 screen*

hi, just wondering whether is there a full version for sqaure screen 240*240

and where can i get it? thks


----------



## aleksander100 (Apr 17, 2007)

Everyone check my iphone theme for pocket pc http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52037976/?qo=1&q=iphone+pocket&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5


----------



## incous (Apr 19, 2007)

*please share*

Hi all, can someone share the iPhone themes with slider unlock?
It will be grateful if you have a howto include for newbie as me  
Thanks in advance


----------



## El_Mariachi (Apr 19, 2007)

aleksander100 said:


> Everyone check my iphone theme for pocket pc http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52037976/?qo=1&q=iphone+pocket&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
> 
> it is amzing.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't go as far as "amzing".


----------



## joshuadb20 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Removed link*

could someone send me the link or file for the removed content [email protected]


----------



## schen08 (Apr 30, 2007)

schmia said:


> Can u please make a 240x240 version of the iphone slider.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@Schmia, could you please send me the 240x240 version of the iphone slider?  I've been looking everywhere for it, and it seems like you're the only one who has it.  Thanks!


----------



## kwyatt6347 (Apr 30, 2007)

*square version*

im also looking for a square version if possible


----------



## ryn0128 (May 21, 2007)

pls send me the complete [email protected]


----------



## ayneadams (May 22, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for posting this..


----------



## kefka (May 22, 2007)

*--*

Can't download


----------



## aleksander100 (May 28, 2007)

ZSX said:


> I know this is getting pretty tired now, but I thought I'd show a little Apple iPhone skin lovin' for Windows Mobile 2003 Pocket PC First Edition.
> 
> It is running on an hp iPAQ 4350 so, no, it is not a phone device, and the skin does not support screen rotation. However, the SMS button goes to MSN Messenger, the phone goes to Skype, maps goes to Windows Live Search and stocks goes to AvantGo. The rest are fairly obvious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey cud send me the link of you wm player theme


----------



## hypermj (Jun 4, 2007)

*iphone skinning*

someone please show me how!...

[email protected]


----------



## newbie2 (Jun 4, 2007)

hypermj said:


> someone please show me how!...
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Using cLaunch

cLaunch iPhone Settings

iPhone-like Slide Lock

iPhone-like Scrolling Contacts

Phone Alarm Lite

iPhone Phone Alarm skin

Now, you can do a Google search for the iPhone icons and a black background theme. . . same way I did a search to get you started.


----------



## rachel77788 (Jun 5, 2007)

*rachel77788*

great article, thanks for sharing it.

http://www.download.com/Bingo-iPod-Converter-Suite/3000-2194_4-10679677.html


----------



## akashastrega (Jun 15, 2007)

*iWiz all over iPhone*

Using a basic black background, cLauncher, and icons I whored from posted images and demonoid downloads...my foray into the iPhone...which to me is not worth the money, as my Wizard can be configured to do just about anything...I'm calling it my "iWiz", because iWiz all over Apple Inc and their stinginess over iPhone settings!!! And it didn't cost me $600 or so bucks!!

**For the record, I will not say where I got the icons, other than demonoid, and creative editing of images of the iPhone posted in various areas, so please don't ask for the icons...if I can find them, anyone can.


----------



## opensky99 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Link For Ipod Skin Download*

Not sure if its needed but i found a download link on an italian site.. worked great..got both files..  and yes..in english....pm me if you need the link


----------



## opensky99 (Jun 17, 2007)

*lets be clear about copywrite*



meschle said:


> *Guys please refrain from posting material that Apple may view as copyrighted.*
> 
> APPLE ONLY HOLDS PATENT ON THE TECHNOLOGY BEHIND FUNCTION OF
> THE IPHONE SOFTWARE, IN OTHER WORDS.. DOING IT EXACTLY AS THEY DO IT,
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jun 20, 2007)

frz said:


> hi guys
> anyone know how 2 change the spb pocket plus icons 2 the iphone icons?
> i've managed 2 get the apple icons
> frz

Click to collapse



yeah that would be cool or even the spb mobile shell icons


----------



## akashastrega (Jul 1, 2007)

cLauncher allows you to choose what icon you want and associate it for the app you want. So simply put, find an icon you like and associate it with spb. I can set a clown face for an app if I so desire, as long as that clown face is within the icon parameters necessary...come to think of it, a clown face would be a good icon for pIE (which is a joke, yay Opera).


----------



## vouros (Jul 2, 2007)

*where is the skin for wiss bar?*

 Where is the skin please email me  [email protected]

and for the others 

guys don’t worry about Microsoft and Apple when Steve and Bill were partners on the crime of baying from Zenith for peanuts and selling to IBM for million that was ok back then???? Tell them to shut the f UP


----------



## jbryce (Jul 11, 2007)

*How do you remove the scroll bar*

Howdy all,

I have all the icons set up, wisbar and clauncher working smoothly.

What i would like to know is how do you get rid of the scrollbar on the right of the screen and the battery icon removed from the bottom of the screen?j

Can anyone help please?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## elmin (Jul 17, 2007)

any ideas how to do this with a o2 zinc?


----------



## chuchunnaa (Jul 20, 2007)

*Icons*

Can anyone email me the files (icons)

chuchunnaa at hotmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## MattP (Aug 8, 2007)

please could someone email me the skin for this? [email protected]


----------



## HAWKMOON269 (Aug 15, 2007)

please share at my email   [email protected]      thank you ....


----------



## HAWKMOON269 (Aug 15, 2007)

please share at my email [email protected] thank you ....


----------



## mrstinkyfeet (Aug 30, 2007)

I would like a copy as well..
[email protected]

thanks guys.


----------



## vinh2874 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Jamba, PLEASE share to me too.*

[email protected]


----------



## bassplaya (Aug 31, 2007)

me too please=] [email protected]


----------



## Urthwhyte (Aug 31, 2007)

jbryce said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I have all the icons set up, wisbar and clauncher working smoothly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe if you go into \\Windows\Startup there should be a file called Init_Tray.ink. If you cut that out of the Startup folder, paste it somewhere else, and then soft reset, you should be all set.


----------



## loocfa (Sep 2, 2007)

*loocfa need some help please!!!*

many hours spent trying to get a good looking theme going on, ive try the iphonish ones (mutiple times) if anyone has a theme thats better that the normal wm5, please share it with me,
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## boyfriendinacoma (Sep 3, 2007)

whos is this theme what does it take to you and where can i download it
pm please


----------



## tark (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont get it why is it so hard to find these skin?!? cant someone just upload it to a sharing site? i would love to have my Imate Kjam looking like a Iphone but it seams alittle difficult to do it.  

If anyone have the skin please send it to me [email protected]

thank you


----------



## piaget1010 (Sep 8, 2007)

*wow*

can someone please send me the iphone app. for pocket pc i live here in the philippines and havent seen the iphone personally but pocket pc is all ive got if i have that app. surely ill be the luckiest person in the world to have that coz never in my life i think i can have that iphone thing. 
[email protected] please kindly send it to me.

thanks


----------



## kshakir80 (Sep 10, 2007)

*help*

hey, can someone send me the software please? much appreciation


----------



## myownregister (Sep 11, 2007)

deleted. sorry for this post.


----------



## HAWKMOON269 (Sep 12, 2007)

*PLEASE*

PLEASE SHARE PLEASE.... [email protected]


----------



## smart_lover (Sep 12, 2007)

*some body share iphone theme*

[email protected]


----------



## canche (Sep 14, 2007)

*iphone skins*

can you send it to me too

[email protected]


----------



## Jonjamesm (Sep 14, 2007)

*dont be so LAZY!!!*

no one will send it to you because its allready in the forums you just have to go past page 2 to find it!!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=302739

and another

http://rotlaus-software.de/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97

along with the millions of clones ilauncher, wisbar and www.whoneeds aniphoneanyway.com, im sure if you'd put one shread of thought into your search youwould have found these by now.


----------



## rpburi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Hope its not too late!*

If anyone has been sending out these files, please send the to me as well at [email protected].  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## bawasingh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Wm5 Iphone*

Hey I just got my 8525. It still has wm5. I was wondering when the wm6 would come and if anyone woudl tell me whats this hype going about the iphone skin and how can I install it on my 8525.
Kindly send the directions and the files if you can 
[email protected]
Thanx!!!


----------



## vikesh (Oct 10, 2007)

*iphone themes on ppc*

http://octaviz.deviantart.com/art/iPhone-Theme-for-Pocket-PC-48246741

have fun


----------



## chinmayfun (Dec 19, 2007)

*Better contact*

I feel for the iFone style phonebook the application FunContact is much better..
Its free for trial if you like it then u know what to do next for the full version


----------



## ShaeLeigh (Dec 22, 2007)

diskopo said:


> Anyone who grabbed the theme mind PMing me the files? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Me too, please?


----------



## gsuira (Dec 26, 2007)

*can u ?*



jambaj0e said:


> It's awful that we can't share the iPhone skin anymore. Good thing I got mine already. What do you think?
> 
> 
> hey i got a palm treo 750 u think i can install this skin into it? so it can look like the iphone ?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## joeup_24 (Jan 17, 2008)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone knows how 2 put that iphone theme onto ur tilt.......email me back....later


----------



## neosto (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everybody,

totally new here and have read a lot of posts but, WA 2 isn't running great on my Touch Cruise. Now i have WA 3 which works great with WM 6.0 but are there allready eye fone themes availlable??? Anyone knows?? Thanx a lot in advance..

greetz Neosto (crazy dutch)


----------



## Deleted member 959808 (May 20, 2008)

-------------------------------------
Post deleted. 
------------------------------------


----------



## daleksic (May 20, 2008)

I think the iPhone screen is the worst thing about it. Other than a couple of shortcut buttons there is no usefull info on the Home Screen! On our PPCs I can have pretty much whatever I want on the homescreen, getting my info without having to start an App. Weather, Stocks, etc.


----------



## cbmbong (Jun 13, 2008)

haizn24d said:


> Email 2 me pls ...
> [email protected]

Click to collapse




hi please share.. thanks!!

[email protected]


----------



## RangerA (Jul 19, 2008)

*Looking Too....*

Can someone give me the hook up on the Iphone skin, thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## hu4mx (Oct 1, 2008)

Please share!!


----------



## TheChampJT (Oct 1, 2008)

HA ! I love all the juniors posting their email for the themes!

Why browse around and make your own, it's quite easy, and very old!


----------



## carlosmdmont (Nov 22, 2008)

please someone, shere [email protected]


----------



## andrm256 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, could anyone please send the iphone theme, i would love it on my O2 xda
Kind regards Andy

[email protected]


----------



## Rony_121 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pl see the link !  Can sm1 pl tell how this person made his kjam an iphone :s .. em confused nd tired of searching the iphone software for wm phones...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeIJ6K5sWts


----------



## darkboy85 (Aug 7, 2009)

hi, can anyone help me?? i wan the software to change my windows mobile 6.1 pro to iphone look  but im using acer F900 3.8' WVGA screen thanx.. need the iphone slider osos, mind send it to [email protected]???
Thanx in advance!!


----------



## udaymahi (Oct 23, 2009)

how to download this?


----------

